
Cathy Gellis Wins Pro Bono Victory Against U.K. Defamation Subpoena - DanBC
http://www.popehat.com/2013/10/24/cathy-gellis-wins-pro-bono-victory-against-u-k-defamation-subpoena/
======
bdfh42
Good for her, but in defense of the UK legal system - there has just been an
important case over here that has fairly effectively outlawed the use of the
UK courts to prosecute cases which are not rooted in the UK.

There is still some way to go on free speech but "defamation tourism" is on
the way out.

